# joeten Moves Up To MS Managment Team



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please welcome joeten to the MS support management team:thumb:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations joeten !!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard the team joeten! !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once again Congrats Joeten!! :smile:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Well done indeed Joe, loadsa congratulations


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz Joe, Well deserved!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well deserved promotion Joe!

Thanks for all your help. :flowers:

Rayda


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Joe!!! Well deserved!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats Joe! Well deserved indeed! Amazing!


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Joe!! Well done :thumb:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats, well done.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you folks, seems like quite a job


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks oscer1


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A great addition. Joe has been a fantastic asset to TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Corday


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah i noticed something was different. Well done Joe you deserve it mate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve didn't take you to long to notice lol


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

:rofl: I must have been having a blonde moment before i noticed :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No worse than my senior ones (can't do hair jokes not got enough)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Joe !!!!

A well deserved promotion indeed!

John


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats Joe - well deserved indeed!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !!

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks BG


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Joe. :thumb:

Its been a while since I was here at TSF, GZ PM'd me to see if I had been erased...brought back good memories :dance:. Joe lives in the same parts as me and once again Joe well done. Keep up the good work. 

Steve


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve nice to see you back hope your staying around for a while


----------

